# Picking a puppy unseen



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

So I have narrowed my search down to a few breeders. One of them has just had a litter and we are very tempted to go for it. However, 5 of the 7 pups are already reserved. The two remaining boys are according to the breeder both lovely, curious and playful dogs, but she doesn't practice 3rd party puppy testing or anything. I would like to check them out myself, but Its a 8 hour drive each way which for several reasons right now is very very difficult. The parents are both registered so I have been examining their mental health scores, vets notes, awards and lineage. Everything looks perfect. Would it be irresponsible of us to secure a puppy by reserving it now unseen?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you have an option that if when you arrive and you don't like a puppy, that you can apply your deposit as first choice in a future


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

marwin said:


> So I have narrowed my search down to a few breeders. One of them has just had a litter and we are very tempted to go for it. However, 5 of the 7 pups are already reserved. The two remaining boys are according to the breeder both lovely, curious and playful dogs, but she doesn't practice 3rd party puppy testing or anything. I would like to check them out myself, but Its a 8 hour drive each way which for several reasons right now is very very difficult. The parents are both registered so I have been examining their mental health scores, vets notes, awards and lineage. Everything looks perfect. Would it be irresponsible of us to secure a puppy by reserving it now unseen?


 depends on the breeder. Who is it? Do you have a pedigree you could share?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think I'd want more than that... Our pup will be home in 4 weeks. I am in Ontario, Canada and pup is in Kansas, USA. I have never metthe breeder or any of her dogs. 

I've been following this kennel, dogs and dogs produced for several years. She is successful in the sport I train as are the pups produced, solid dogs, great pedigrees, good reputation and has the same view of the breed as I do. We look for the same qualities in our dogs as well.

I'm flying to KS to pick my puppy up in a few short weeks.

Sight unseen is okay, as long as you have done your research.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

It depends on how much you trust the breeder and their experience. Sight unseen becomes an exercise in your confidence that the breeder knows what they are doing. If the pups are not 3rd party tested, does the breeder test them? Have you clearly explained to the breeder what you want and what you expect, and is the breeder confident that one of these pups will match that? Do you trust that the breeder is breeding for the right reasons and would tell you if these pups weren't a good fit for your lifestyle? Does the breeder train and compete with their dogs (if they do, then they probably are capable of running puppy temperament tests themselves and placing based on that.)

I have zero issue with sight-unseen, but in those situations I would want to work with a breeder who I had a solid relationship with and trusted that they know what I want and can identify it in a pup and pedigree.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I have 2 females that I acquired as puppies. With the one, I was allowed to do a puppy temperament test on her before bringing her home. She passed with flying colours! (Okay, at the end of the test, she crawled into my lap and went to sleep...that clinched the deal as much as anything else! :wub

The second was shipped to me, without me being able to meet her, by someone I'd known online for a number of years, and trusted.

Both pups worked out very well.

BUT after all the horror stories I've heard of puppies being mismatched with the people adopting or buying them, my preference would be to meet the puppy before bringing it home. Some people are dishonest, and others are just plain incompetent at assessing a dog's temperament.

If I really knew and trusted the breeder, I'd ask them to do a puppy temperament test. I can't see a really good breeder objecting to this. 

I also picked out a miniature poodle for my mom. The one the breeder recommended for me just wasn't right. He didn't want to interact with me, and when I took him outside, showed zero interest in investigating the outdoors. He just wanted to go back into the house.

I checked out the other male in the litter, and he was eager to interact with me, and very curious about the outdoors. I took him home, and he turned out to be a fantastic pet for my mom.

This was one time I was really glad I did the picking and not the breeder! (It was a first litter for him, as far as I know.)


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

A lot of good points here! I must say I do have a good feeling about this breeder butim generally not very trusting so definitely can't say I trust someone I have never met. The kennel was recommended to me by another kennel I really liked the look of. They didn't have any puppies available but said this kennel have got a litter with lovely parents. The kennel is run by an older woman who has been breeding dogs since the early 90s. She has 1 litter per year and a website with stats on all her litters including results from xrays, mental health assessments and shows. I would post a link to the pedigree but it's all in Swedish so probably not much use. There are 3-6 generations in the lines. There is one case of linebreeding/inbreeding that I can see. The puppie's father's maternal grandmother and paternal great grandmother are the same. Anyone better at genetics than me want to comment on that?


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

The mother's paternal great great grandmother is also the same as the fathers maternal grandmother and paternal great grandmother that I described above.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Honestly, if you give names there will probably be someone here who knows the kennels or the lines. There’s lots of impressive knowledge on this forum. 

I got my girl sight unseen. She came from a place that’s about a 30 hour drive away from me. Her reputation is pretty much pristine. When I called her and told her what I wanted and that I was hoping it was out of a specific litter, she told me chances are I would get one before the dogs were a week. By week 7, she knew exactly which dog was mine. She came home at 9 weeks of age as she had to be shipped and my breeder refuses to send dogs on a plane without crate training them first (win!). Here I am, 9 months later with a dog that is EXACTLY what I asked for, almost in a disappointing way because at the time I was worried about a higher drive and too sporty WL dog, and now that I’ve been in the sport a touch I’m asking too much too soon of my girl. My annoyingly gorgeous girly is the perfect in between ground. Has a wonderful drive and desire to please me. She’s so bonded to me people get their feelings hurt (no one else exists if we all walk in the door at the same time, just I do), haha. Her food drive is awesome and she’s a breeze to train - picks everything up within the first introduction. I asked for a female because they can be clever and keep you on your toes... and dear goodness have I become quite the ballerina. She’s everything I asked for, if not more. This dog loves me and I love her. 

If the breeder checks out and has excellent reviews from many people, is recommended by other quality breeders, and they can confirm they produce what you’re looking for, I don’t see an issue. My breeder could tell me what she was looking for and could tell me why she wanted the breeding to take place. It wasn’t just about producing dogs to sell.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How old were the pups when they were assigned? Younger than 7 weeks doesn't give the complete picture. 7 weeks is better. Maybe your pup is in the left not-assigned 2 ones. I would make the 8 hr trip and go look myself. That is less than a day drive and totally worth it if you consider having the dog for at least 12 or more years.
I only reserved a pup unseen once from the same breeder as my other 2 dogs after we had moved oversees. But I went to pick her up so I could have still declined if I didn't find what I was looking for but it was a great match.


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

The litter is from Rolling Dog's kennel in Sweden. Technically Berger Blanc Suisse not GSD, but seeing as they are genetically indistinguishable I figured I'm OK to borrow expertise from this forum. Father Simply One Azzoro, mother Zindi Las Kornas.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/white_shepherd/dog.html?id=2282719-simply-one-azzaro


Looks like only white shepherds in the pedigree??


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well......he did say it's actually Berger blanc suisse he's looking at. 

OP what is it you're looking for in a dog exactly? Before you go and rush into this litter maybe someone can recommend a breeder that fits your needs


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

We've always had working line German shepherds and love the breed for its intelligence and loyality. As we recently lost our beloved gsd to spinal stenosis we are looking for a new family member. Trouble is we now have a 11 month old daughter to consider. Lots of people have recommended the berger blanc suisse as a breed with a lot of the GSDs characteristics but exceptionally good with kids. Saying that our old gsd was lovely with our daughter, but she was a true landshark nutcase puppy and if possible we would like to make the situation easier although of course we realise it's going to be hard. So first and foremost looking for a family dog. I'm also hoping to teach it tracking to help me out at work. As we live in the middle of nowhere deep in the forest it's also very nice to have a watchdog although mainly as a deterrent. Open to gsd puppy too, but im struggling to find a serious breeder in Norway or Sweden.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would say if you trust this breeder, then why not? I would lay it out to them what you want and don't want in a dog, if she can 'peg' her puppies, she should be able to pick the one suitable for your lifestyle, wants and don't wants.. 

I have gotten a few dogs, (aussies and gsds) sight unseen, and the breeders I used picked exactly what I wanted..Another thing you could ask, is, since it is a distance for you,,would she be willing to hold those two until the age they are set to go, go meet them, and see which one you prefer..I personally, allow the breeders (that I've dealt with and trusted) to pick the appropriate puppy for me, since they know their dogs best..Good luck !


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

marwin said:


> We've always had working line German shepherds and love the breed for its intelligence and loyality. As we recently lost our beloved gsd to spinal stenosis we are looking for a new family member. Trouble is we now have a 11 month old daughter to consider. Lots of people have recommended the berger blanc suisse as a breed with a lot of the GSDs characteristics but exceptionally good with kids. Saying that our old gsd was lovely with our daughter, but she was a true landshark nutcase puppy and if possible we would like to make the situation easier although of course we realise it's going to be hard. So first and foremost looking for a family dog. I'm also hoping to teach it tracking to help me out at work. As we live in the middle of nowhere deep in the forest it's also very nice to have a watchdog although mainly as a deterrent. Open to gsd puppy too, but im struggling to find a serious breeder in Norway or Sweden.


A new member from Norway named HHH just joined the forum. She does IPO and SAR and she might be well informed of breeder alternatives in Norway or Sweden. I suggest you send her a PM. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/723042-greetings-norway.html


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

marwin said:


> We've always had working line German shepherds and love the breed for its intelligence and loyality. As we recently lost our beloved gsd to spinal stenosis we are looking for a new family member. Trouble is we now have a 11 month old daughter to consider. Lots of people have recommended the berger blanc suisse as a breed with a lot of the GSDs characteristics but exceptionally good with kids. Saying that our old gsd was lovely with our daughter, but she was a true landshark nutcase puppy and if possible we would like to make the situation easier although of course we realise it's going to be hard. So first and foremost looking for a family dog. I'm also hoping to teach it tracking to help me out at work. As we live in the middle of nowhere deep in the forest it's also very nice to have a watchdog although mainly as a deterrent. Open to gsd puppy too, but im struggling to find a serious breeder in Norway or Sweden.


 there's another new member here from Norway and she posted a video of her and her dog doing IPO. Her user name is HHH. She may be able to point you to some good breeders in Norway


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Seemed like we had a worm hole connection through space and time there gooseman90


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Shepdad said:


> Seemed like we had a worm hole connection through space and time there gooseman90


 lol that's too funny. Must be a sign that op should take the suggestion


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! Will do


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

konathegsd said:


> Simply One Azzaro
> 
> 
> Looks like only white shepherds in the pedigree??


That’s the breeds standard, White Swiss Shepherd.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I think I'd want more than that... Our pup will be home in 4 weeks. I am in Ontario, Canada and pup is in Kansas, USA. I have never metthe breeder or any of her dogs.
> 
> I've been following this kennel, dogs and dogs produced for several years. She is successful in the sport I train as are the pups produced, solid dogs, great pedigrees, good reputation and has the same view of the breed as I do. We look for the same qualities in our dogs as well.
> 
> ...


Hello. I'm curious as to which breeder in Kansas you've chosen. Can you share? I'm in KCMO and am currently looking for reputable breeders in the area
Thanks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

MOJO9913 said:


> elisabeth_00117 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd want more than that... Our pup will be home in 4 weeks. I am in Ontario, Canada and pup is in Kansas, USA. I have never metthe breeder or any of her dogs.
> ...


My new girl is coming from Malinda at Weberhaus German Shepherds. 

Great person, extremely knowledgeable in the breed, IPO, and dogs in general. I have been extremely happy with her honesty, and guidance during this experience. I consider her a good friend.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I'll check her out


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a little late to this but wanted to add: I not only got a puppy sight unseen but also had never met the breeder, or even communicated with them.

I reached out to one breeder and formed a relationship with them. I was on the list for one of their puppies. Then that ended up not panning out (small litters, one to be timed for when I absolutely couldn't take a puppy home due to required travel for a family wedding), and the breeder arranged to acquire a puppy from another breeder for me.

It was certainly an exercise in trust - but they logged more than one conversation between the two of them so that my breeder could relay to my puppy's breeder what we wanted and didn't, and I ended up with a dog I could have ordered from a menu, she's that close to what I specified I wanted.

It can work out very well if you can trust your breeder(s).


----------



## jonsie (May 12, 2017)

I have a 5 mo White Swiss Shepherd. A BBS or WSS is a 100% German Shepherd genetically. 
So as a puppy, you will not be able to avoid the land shark phase. It can be bad, painful...and test your patience to the max, like with any GSD. The breed standard for WSS does call for a more well socialized, low aggression, all-around dog, which makes them very good candidates for service dogs and search and rescue dogs. I imported mine from Germany and I know that if you use a good German kennel, they all do 3rd party character testing. If the dog flunks the test, he is not allowed to breed. Make sure the breeder belongs the the VDH club. I’m sure other Western European countries, like Sweden, all have their official WSS clubs that also do character ratings before getting the breeding ok, but I’m not as knowledgeble in those countries.


----------

